# Anything in New Orleans 10/12 to 10/18?



## joellaco (Sep 20, 2013)

Looking for a place in either the Garden District or the Quarter or even near the lake if that exists, would prefer to not be downtown if possible. 

Hubby's first trip to NOLA and I want him to have as much fun as I have had there in the past.  :whoopie:


----------



## PClapham (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi- we have Halloween week available for this year, in case you have some flexibility.

Anita


----------



## joellaco (Sep 24, 2013)

Due to work schedules, no that wouldn't work for us. 

But thanks for the reply. 

I just wanted to try here before the hotels and B&Bs.


----------



## joellaco (Oct 3, 2013)

We found what we needed via AirBnB.  

Thanks to the Tuggers who tried to help me.  Everyone is so great on TUG


----------

